# List of Dubai's hotels under construction!!!



## Dubai-Lover

everybody is talking about new towers and projects, but why shouldn't we make a list of all new hotels, planned and under construction!!!

so far i've found:

abbco rotana

dubai pearl (but don't know exactly how many)

jumeirah beach residence (4)

atlantis (the palm)

gardens shopping mall

conrad hotel

hydropolis

dubailand (55)


do you know some more?? post them please!!!


----------



## ahmedr

Mall of the Emirates will have a big one too, and so will the Dubai Festival City. DFC will have an amazing 600-room InterContinental Hotel and it will probably have others.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

do you have any names yet??


----------



## ahmedr

I think the one at Mall of the Emirates is going to be called "The Kempinski Resort" and the one at DFC (Dubai Festival City) is going to be called "InterContinental Dubai Festival City Hotel"


----------



## Trances

cool thanks
getting more and more organised every day 
Well there is also the other rotana Hotel 15 one 
Central Hotel 55F in JLT
Grosverner House


----------



## ahmedr

never heard of the "Central Hotel" in JLT? From its name (Central) and no. of floors I reckon its going to be the centerpiece project in JLT. Is it?


----------



## Dubai-Lover

yes, this is supposed to be the landmark tower in jlt!!! but we don't have any rendering!!!


----------



## Trances

yep should be intresting when they do release it


----------



## Krazy

Dubai holds the record for most number of 4 and 5 star hotels under construction currently in the world... correct?


----------



## arfie

Another hotel at the JLT is the Manchester Star Tower. First 14 floors is a 5 star hotel consisting of 220 rooms. Rest of the 19 floors are apartments for residents. This is excellent value for money at the moment.


----------



## ahmedr

This article is amazing! It details a seminar held by "The Consulting Group" about hotel developments in Dubai. The part about Rio De Jumeirah is exciting. I thought they were only going to "develop" the beaches around the Jebel Ali area but with Rio De Jumeirah it seems there's another mega-project announcement around the corner.


----------



## Dubai-Lover

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!! YOU GUYS BETTER BUCKLE UP!!!

great you found that!!!!


----------



## ahmedr

the consulting house's website is currently under construction. The under construction page says: "A great portal in the making. Visit us soon". A portal doesnt just mean its gonna be some sort "online presence/image" website but its gonna be a community of sorts or at least something huge and informative concerning the hotel industry in Dubai. Hopefully we'll be able to get a lot of updated and detailed information about hotels from this website when it launches.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Hey u guys look what I found on the DTCM website:
Project: Hamriya Hotel
Date of Completion: not yet known
Description: A new Dh 45 million property is under construction in Hamriya. The six-storey hotel will consist of 115 rooms, four executive suites and parking.

Project: Al Seef Resort & Spa
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: Al Fattan Properties will build new resort in the palm. The Resort will cost Dhs 200 million and it will includes 200 Rooms, 20 Suits, Health Club, Tennis Courts, 3 restaurant and a coffee shop.(Tel. 04-2829999)(www.alfattan.com)

Project: Iberotel
Date of Completion: Not yet known
Description: Another German hotel company will operate a 300-room hotel which will be located alongside the Robinson Club. This hotel will include seven food and beverage outlets and will share the watersports facilities of the adjacent club.

Project: Al Murooj Rotana
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: Dubai International Real Estate manage a 353-room five-star hotel, Al Murooj Rotana, as a part of the Al Murooj Complex, which located in Sheikh Zayed RD. Al Murooj Rotana will feature 229 deluxe rooms, 34 suites and 147 hotel apartments.

Project: Waterfront Hotel in Al Jaddaf
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: Dubai Municipality started development of Al Jaddaf area,In this new area, It will have a total of 250 rooms, 65 executive rooms and 15 suites, in addition to 452 luxury residential apartments,Al Jaddaf will be a residential, commercial and entertainment area. for more information contact DM: 2215555

Project: Hydropolis Hotel (Underwater Hotel)
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: Dubai will have the world’s first underwater hotel in 2006. The “HYDROPOLIS HOTEL” will cost an estimated $500 million and feature over 200 suites, billed as the ultimate in luxury living. The property will be built down to a depth of 20 metres, some 300 metres off the Jumeirah coast. The hotel has three elements – the land station, a connecting tunnel and the submarine complex. The land situation will be the reception area, and will also feature administrative facilities. The connecting tunnel provides the access, while the submarine complex is the hotel itself. The project is actively promoted by the Dubai Development and Investment Authority (Tel: 3302222) or visit this website: www.hydropolis.com

Project: Hilton Resort at the Palm
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: Hilton International will open a resort at the Palm once the infrastructure is ready. (Tel: 3903333)

Project: Park Hyatt Dubai
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: Hyatt International will operate a new 238-room luxury hotel at the Dubai Creek Golf and Yacht Club under its exclusive Park Hyatt brand, which is scheduled to open in June 2005. The property is being developed by Dubai Golf. The architecture of Park Hyatt Dubai will draw on the rich heritage of Dubai and the region, seamlessly blending Moorish and Mediterranean influences, and it will feature a range of food and beverage outlets set around a Mediterranean-themed square facing the water. for more information kindly visit the website of Dubai Golf: www.dubaigolf.com

Project: Innpro Development in the Palm Jumeirah
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: Innpro International will build a Dh1 billion hotel complex on the west marina of the Palm, Jumeirah. It will cover more than 200,000 sq feet and will have a hotel with a shopping, entertainment and health complex. (Tel: 3903333)

Project: Al Qasr
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: It is a 5 star hotels in Madinat Jumeirah, which will have 300 rooms and 340 villas. It's name mean's" the palace". The palace hotel overlooks gardens and pools which cascade toward the warm Arabian Gulf. Built in the magnificent style of a Sheikh's summer residence.(Tel: 3484757)

Project: Movenpick Hotel (The Movenpick Dubai Pearl Hotel)
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: Movenpick, the Swiss hotel group, will manage a new hotel being developed in Media City area. The hotel hotel will have 450 rooms and 2000 sq metres of fully equipped conference space and a 3000 sq metre spa. The hotel will feature many recreational facilities and will also offer seven dining and entertainment venues. Estimated construction costs have been put at $ 82 million (about Dh300 million).for more information kindly contact this e-mail: [email protected]

Project: Hotel in the Palm
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: The Al Habtoor Group which owns the Metropolitan hotels chain has signed a Dh 50 million contract with Dubai Palm Developers for a plot of 500,000 sq ft to build a hotel property with a further investment of over Dhs 240 million planned. (Tel: 3903333)

Project: Dubai Armani Hotel
Date of Completion: 2008
Description: The EMAAR PROPERTIES and Giorgio Armani Spa signed a contract to developed a worldwide Armani luxurious hotels and resorts in the Burj Dubai development in Sheikh Zayed Road,Dubai.The Dubai Armani Hotel will include 250 suites, restaurants and a spa covering more than 40,000 square meters and 150 Armani luxury residential apartments which all conceptualized by Giorgio Armani and fully furnished with a specil designed line of products from the Armani Casa collection.For more information, please contact Tel:3673688 / www.emaar.ae

Project: The Fairmont Palm Hotel & Resort
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: The Fairmont Palm Hotel & Resort will include a 300-room luxury resort and 460 vacation ownership residences situated on Dubai’s The Palm, Jumeirah an extensive development on the Arabian Gulf and it will be scheduled to open in 2006. The Fairmont will feature extensive meeting space, outdoor leisure facilities including a beach club and beach restaurant, a pool complex, a children’s activity center, a 15,000 square feet Willow Stream spa and variety of internationally themed dining facilities. (www.fairmont.com)

Project: Kempinski Resort Mall of the Emirates
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: The first Kempinski Resort Mall of the Emirates which is located on Sheikh Zayed Road is scheduled to open in September 2005. It features over 400 suites including prestigious duplex ski chalets offering unique or extraordinary views over the Middle East's first indoor ski resort which is one of the world's longest indoor ski slopes and a snow play area where children can experience winter with real snow.

The 48,000m² hotel will take pride of place at the forefront of the Mall with views over the Arabian Gulf and will also offer guests' a complete leisure experience with a state-of-the-art health club including Ayurveda wellness centre, swimming pool and tennis courts. Hotel guests will be able to go skiing or simply soak up the ‘winter’ atmosphere in one of the fully licensed fine dining restaurants, all of which overlook the ski slope.

Project: Robinson Select
Date of Completion: Not yet known
Description: The German hotels group Robinson Select will operate a 300-room hotel in Dubai. The property will include six food and beverage outlets, a theatre, an Internet cafe, as well as watersports and a fitness centre. Completion dates are still not known.

Project: Oberoi Jumeirah
Date of Completion: Not yet known
Description: The Oberoi Group of India may open a hotel in Dubai soon. The hotel is planned to cater to both leisure and corporate segments.

Project: The Metropolitan Beach Resort & Towers
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: The project is a 342 units five star hotel, consisting of two towers, an 18-storey tower of 87.5 m height and a 24-storey tower-of 108.5 m height. The two towers are rising from a 2-storey podium and three levels of underground parking, providing parking for 282 cars. The hotel will host several international and theme restaurants. A new state of the art Banquet hall (1350 m2) would be the perfect venue for future official international events and conventions, exclusive weddings and exhibitions.
Contact Mohammed Eid,e-mail:[email protected] www.habtoor.com/hotels

Project: The Grosvenor House West Marine Beach Resort
Date of Completion: 2005
Description: This 218 room hotel will be located in Dubai Marina. It will be managed by Le Meridien Hotels and Resorts and the complete project (including the apartments) is estimated to cost Dhs 400 million. The project will be completed in 2005.Tel:3915390

Project: Hatta Heritage Village Resort
Date of Completion: Not yet known
Description: This resort will be located in the midst of the spectacular Hajjar mountains. It will be an exclusive multi-million dollar Arabian style resort. It will cater mainly for small incentive groups, meetings and conventions. The development would combine a state-of-the-art convention centre, an open-air amphitheatre with full-fledged facilities for stage and back stage provisions, a village plaza, traditional souk, handicraft plaza and workshops as well as food and beverage outlets. Completion date is not yet known.


we already know of some of them and now we can know what their offical names are and what their completion dates are.
R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

seems to be a new list, as when i was on this site there wasn't such a list.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Hers some more from the DTCM website - http://www.dubaitourism.co.ae/www/Developments/dubai_dev_disp.asp?type=2

HOTEL APARTMENTS UNDER CONSTRUCTION/RECENTLY COMPLETED

Project: Rose Rotana Suites
Date of Completion: 2006
Description: Rose Rotana Suites is the highest furnished apartments in the world; it’s located in Sheikh Zayed Road located, which will have 526 suites within 72 floors of 333.2 m height. This project scheduled to be completed within two years and will be managed by Rotana Hotels Group. For more information contact directly Abbco Group at: 2214425 or visit the website: www.abbcogroup.com
R

P.S i think it is the same as the Forex Hotel cuz when I went to their site the pic of the Rose Rotana was the same as the Forex Hotel


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

HOTEL EXPANSION PROJECTS

Project: Refining the Hyatt Regency Dubai
Date of Completion: Mid 2005
Description: From 1st April 2004, Hyatt Regency Dubai will embark upon a major refinement process which will involve structural changes to the interior of the hotel, including a newly appointed lobby, uniquely designed rooms and suites, additional outlets, refinement of several of our existing outlets and further conference facilities. The process, which is one of the most ambitious to take place in a Dubai hotel property, will be completed by mid 2005. For any information regarding the refinement, please call the hotel : 209-1234 or visit the website:www.dubai.regency.hyatt.com

Project: Le Meridien Expansion
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: Le Meridien's expansion project includes the extensive refurbishment of the existing ballroom. The expansion will increase the seating capacity to 1500 people. The project will also include an additional number of hotel bedrooms to further increase the current room inventory of 383. Three new restaurants will also be added. (Tel: 7022444)

Project: Al Maha Resort Expansion
Date of Completion: 2004
Description: The 15 new-look suites now feature larger individual private pools following a major upgrade, However the wildlife reserve has also been expanded from 27 to 225 square kilometres, 4.7 per cent of Dubai's land area. And the ambitious project will add 10 new suites, spa, gym, state-of-the-art conference, meeting and communications centres and extra dining facilities. Personal pools outside every suite are being expanded to 7.5 metres by 5.5 metres, following guest comments. The remaining 15 suites will be upgraded next year.Tel: 3439595
R


----------



## Krazy

THE DUBAI GUYS said:


> Hers some more from the DTCM website - http://www.dubaitourism.co.ae/www/Developments/dubai_dev_disp.asp?type=2
> 
> HOTEL APARTMENTS UNDER CONSTRUCTION/RECENTLY COMPLETED
> 
> Project: Rose Rotana Suites
> Date of Completion: 2006
> Description: Rose Rotana Suites is the highest furnished apartments in the world; it’s located in Sheikh Zayed Road located, which will have 526 suites within 72 floors of 333.2 m height. This project scheduled to be completed within two years and will be managed by Rotana Hotels Group. For more information contact directly Abbco Group at: 2214425 or visit the website: www.abbcogroup.com
> R
> 
> P.S i think it is the same as the Forex Hotel cuz when I went to their site the pic of the Rose Rotana was the same as the Forex Hotel


Rose Rotana is the new name given to Abbco Rotana the tallest hotel in the world beating Burj Al Arab. 

Dubai Guys... as in there is more than one of u? just wondering !


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS

Yes there is more than one of us. I am R and my brother is F. We will put the letters at the bottom of each of our posts to let yall know whos typing what.
Thanx for asking Krazy! 
R


----------



## Dubai-Lover

some of you talked about forex hotel. what is it? any info?


----------

